# pet insurance



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I've heard really good things about Embrace, and their quotes seem reasonable enough, but they don't appear to offer multiple dog discounts, so it gets expensive. If you want a customized plan, or go with their highest plan, even your wellness visits are covered.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I appreciate this thread. I'd like insurance for Lula, but haven't been sure who's reputable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I REALLY like PetPlan.

Check out these older threads. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/10112-dog-insurance.html
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/13677-pet-insurance.html

Pet Insurance Reviews from Poodle Owners - pet insurance review


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am leaning towards Healthy Paws insurance. It seems to have the highest customer satisfaction rating.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a chart comparing the characteristics of different pet insurance plans. I found it very useful in choosing a plan, though, thank God, I haven't had to use my pet insurance yet. We have PetPlan. I thought about just opening a separate account and putting in $20/month to save up for vet bills, but my fear was that if Laszlo got sick or injured while he was still a puppy, the bill could drastically exceed the amount I had saved. 

Not to sound too mercenary about it, but when you pay over $1000 for an animal, you want to protect your investment.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I still remain unconvinced that pet insurance is a good way to go. I don't want an insurance company weighing in on the care my pets get, and the cost difference between having and not having insurance is not prohibitive. 

Looking at one of the highest rated insurance - 
Embrace (Most Popular) $24.77+ per month, $300 annual deductible, 20% coinsurance, $10,000 annual maximum, no per incident limits. Covers accidents & illnesses, genetic & chronic conditions, prescription drugs. Does not cover dental illness or wellness. 

So over your dogs 14 year lifespan you pay at least $4,161 in premiums, plus the $300 a year in decuctables ($4,200), plus 20% of any costs, and there is no garantee that they will not drop you at the end of the year or bring your premiums to a cost prohibitive level. 


Pet care overall is so reasonable (compaired to human care), the pet insurance industry is not regulated in such a way to protect you from being dropped should your dog end up with a chronic condition, that saving and doing a cash pay is likely a better use of most people's money. It may help stabilize costs over the life of the dog, but is unlikely to result in better care or a lower overall costs.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

We have had pet insurance for four years. Have paid $25 a month per pet. It doesn't cover vaccines, annual maintenance etc. you have to pay an annual deductible of $100 per pet before injury/accident costs are covered. We recently canceled out insurance - would rather put that money in a "pet health" fund to use as I wish, including needles if I want. It will add up and if there ever is an illness or accident the money will be there to pay. (We have four dogs so the monthly premiums would have been high)....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

We have PetPlan. I paid about $400 for Nickel's premium. We spent about $2400 (a total of 9 visits to 2 vets) during the course of three months dealing with the hookworm and post-hookworm diarrhea. We paid $100 deductible in total (PetPlan charges per-incident deductible, not per-visit). We got our checks within 10 days after we submitted our claims. No question asked at all.

If we weren't covered, I might not have taken Nickel to the new holistic vet who charges $250 for the one-hour initial visit and this is the vet who took care of the diarrhea. It was two days after this $250 visit plus $35 herbs (acupuncture and massage included) that I saw some solid poop first time in 3 months. I'm grateful that we have PetPlan coverage.


----------

